# SK2 spacing



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

I have found that fuji recommends a spacing of 34mm between the reel seats, but where exactly is this measured from on each side of the seat? I would just space it off a spinning reel foot but the only two I own bounced out of the boat cruising the lake a couple months ago...


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well that works out to 1.339 inches so that is the inside measurement


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I use 1 and a quarter inches in between my seats. On casting seats, I'll cut the threaded barrel either and inch and a half or an inch and a quarter, depending on who I'm building the rod for.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

TXFishSlayer said:


> I use 1 and a quarter inches in between my seats. On casting seats, I'll cut the threaded barrel either and inch and a half or an inch and a quarter, depending on who I'm building the rod for.


Thanks, figured I was just overthinking it but wanted to make sure with no spinning reel on hand.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*spacing*

I use 1.5 inch for spinning. Has anyone used the pac bay minama split reel seat? I like it better its sized to the blank verses using arbors allowing more exposed blank.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Use a reel to tell how far to space it.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

1 1/4" here. Cast and spin


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

1 1/4

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Spin









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Good question and what are you guys using to cut the barrel?


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

2400tman said:


> 1 1/4
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Really like how you did the trim bands and inlays on this one, very slick!

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Skiff said:


> Good question and what are you guys using to cut the barrel?


I run a couple of wraps of tape around it then cut good and square with a fine tooth band saw then lightly sand down with 400 grit sanding sponge.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Skiff said:


> Good question and what are you guys using to cut the barrel?


I use a dremmel with a cut off wheel. I just measure the barrel and mask off the section I'm going to keep and then make my cut, slowly and carefully. I'll check it for square (sit the cut end on my table) and then if need be, run it against the face end of the cut off wheel to get it straight.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

JKD said:


> Really like how you did the trim bands and inlays on this one, very slick!
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


Thanks! Anytime sir


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks! I taped and cut one with my chop saw. Man, was that an experience! 
The PacBay seat hurts my finger after a few hours of fishing. That trigger really digs in and the ACS seat seems to fit my hand.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Tape and dremel.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Use a reel to tell how far to space it.


That does not work that great.

unless you have another rod with that same seat to take measurements from.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I use 1.3" for the gap and the barrel size.

I cut with a coping saw, and put a piece of sand paper down on a flat surface and sand the barrel flat, checking with a winding check for gaps.


----------



## CroakerJO (Mar 16, 2011)

1.25 inches and part # KSKSS16/ASH or 17/ASH will cover thread with cork, EVA or new WINN grips and eliminate the need for cutting thread.


----------

